
College.com: Returning To Facebooks Roots - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/04/collegecom-returning-to-facebooks-roots/
======
rms
transburgh, what is your email address? I have a question for you about Gobig.

Or you can email me if you don't want to post it here.

